# Issue Playing Through AUX To Car Stereo



## zer0ed77 (Jun 27, 2011)

Team,

My original Galaxy Nexus was stolen last week. Thankfully, it has since been replaced.

I am, however, having an issue with the device/AUX that I never had with the previous model. When connecting the device to my car stereo through AUX, I am only hearing sound from the left side of the car. I am using the same 3.5mm cable I had used before. Also, I confirmed the speakers are fine in the car by playing a CD.

Some interesting things to note:

GummyROM is installed, just as with the previous device.
My friend hooked his iPhone up to my car with the same AUX cable, and, NO ISSUES!!! This gives me hope the actual head unit AUX isn't broken.
If I plug in a headset to my Nexus, I hear sound on both sides, but I am not sure if this is a mono or stereo issue.

Any suggestions? I have seen a lot of reports of this only, but find no solutions.

More troubleshooting to come later - Like trying my phone in another AUX stereo and trying a new 3.5mm cable.

Help with be great!


----------



## zwade01 (Jun 16, 2011)

Are you using a new/different phone case? When I use my vzw oem silicone case, my aux cable doesn't fit well and I get one-sided audio. I have to mash it in there to get it to fully fit for two-sided audio.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

Make sure your kernel, dsp manager, or some sort of sound mod you are using isn't causing this. If I turn on "increase maximum sound volume" in Franco's toolbox it works fine through my headphones but when I hook it up to my head unit with the AUX it randomly pauses. As soon as I turn it off it works fine, (although I think it happens cause the head unit doesn't want to blow a fuse).

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## TEK112 (Dec 22, 2011)

Two things:

1.) Get prey recovery from the market. It is free and helps recover stolen phones.

2.) Try spinning the jack in the device or slowly backing the jack out to see if the other channel comes through. It is definitely your device.

As an aside, for audio streaming I highly recommend:

http://www.thecellguru.com/Products/65765

It uses BT streaming and the quality is great, plus you can make calls with it.


----------



## zer0ed77 (Jun 27, 2011)

Smcdo123 said:


> Make sure your kernel, dsp manager, or some sort of sound mod you are using isn't causing this. If I turn on "increase maximum sound volume" in Franco's toolbox it works fine through my headphones but when I hook it up to my head unit with the AUX it randomly pauses. As soon as I turn it off it works fine, (although I think it happens cause the head unit doesn't want to blow a fuse).
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Thanks for the information! No cover on the new device, yet. I have confirmed the cables are snug on both ends. The old device did indeed have a cover.


----------



## zer0ed77 (Jun 27, 2011)

TEK112 said:


> Two things:
> 
> 1.) Get prey recovery from the market. It is free and helps recover stolen phones.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the feedback. On the AUX end of the headunit, where the Pioneer receives the 3.5 mm connection, I back the cable out and the play went to all channels, loud and clear. I did not try this on device end, yet. Again, with my friends iPhone, which I regret having allowed in my car, hahahahaha..., all was well without doing that.


----------



## zer0ed77 (Jun 27, 2011)

Smcdo123 said:


> Make sure your kernel, dsp manager, or some sort of sound mod you are using isn't causing this. If I turn on "increase maximum sound volume" in Franco's toolbox it works fine through my headphones but when I hook it up to my head unit with the AUX it randomly pauses. As soon as I turn it off it works fine, (although I think it happens cause the head unit doesn't want to blow a fuse).
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I don't think I have "Franco's ToolBox." I do have ROM Toolbox by Rummy and cannot find any audio settings. I do have DSP installed and it seems to be working correctly. I will need to double check now.


----------



## zer0ed77 (Jun 27, 2011)

TEK112 said:


> Two things:
> 
> 1.) Get prey recovery from the market. It is free and helps recover stolen phones.
> 
> ...


Just downloaded and installed Prey Anti-Theft. This is what you were referring to, I guess.


----------



## TEK112 (Dec 22, 2011)

zer0ed77 said:


> Just downloaded and installed Prey Anti-Theft. This is what you were referring to, I guess.


That's the one. It seems a bit weird, but is light weight and an all in one product for PCs and laptops a like, that's why I use it.


----------



## TEK112 (Dec 22, 2011)

zer0ed77 said:


> Thanks for the feedback. On the AUX end of the headunit, where the Pioneer receives the 3.5 mm connection, I back the cable out and the play went to all channels, loud and clear. I did not try this on device end, yet. Again, with my friends iPhone, which I regret having allowed in my car, hahahahaha..., all was well without doing that.


If that is true, it means you need a new AUX cable. Some cables aren't deep enough to make full contact or are too deep. It sounds weird, but I have noticed it over the years. Usually the cable gets in the way and the plug can't go deep enough. If backing it out worked, you can go to any pharmacy and buy dental braces rubber bands and wrap one of them a couple of times around the base of the jack and that will keep the cable pushed out by as small as 1/16" and you can adjust it to 1/8". Not real scientific, but it works... ask me how I know...lol


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

TEK112 said:


> If that is true, it means you need a new AUX cable. Some cables aren't deep enough to make full contact or are too deep. It sounds weird, but I have noticed it over the years. Usually the cable gets in the way and the plug can't go deep enough. If backing it out worked, you can go to any pharmacy and buy dental braces rubber bands and wrap one of them a couple of times around the base of the jack and that will keep the cable pushed out by as small as 1/16" and you can adjust it to 1/8". Not real scientific, but it works... ask me how I know...lol


Well someone has to ask...How did you figure that out?


----------



## zer0ed77 (Jun 27, 2011)

TEK112 said:


> If that is true, it means you need a new AUX cable. Some cables aren't deep enough to make full contact or are too deep. It sounds weird, but I have noticed it over the years. Usually the cable gets in the way and the plug can't go deep enough. If backing it out worked, you can go to any pharmacy and buy dental braces rubber bands and wrap one of them a couple of times around the base of the jack and that will keep the cable pushed out by as small as 1/16" and you can adjust it to 1/8". Not real scientific, but it works... ask me how I know...lol


Thanks for the suggestions. I hope all I need is a new cable. My main worry is the AUX in the car is broken or I have to replace my phone... AGAIN. Can't be the car unit, since it worked for my friend's iPhone. We're going try my phone in his car later with my cable and his cable.

Unfortunately, the cable will fall out if I keep it where it works. Too lose. I wondering what the difference between this phone and my last phone is, to cause this problem.


----------



## zer0ed77 (Jun 27, 2011)

RMarkwald said:


> Well someone has to ask...How did you figure that out?


Hahahaha...


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

zer0ed77 said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. I hope all I need is a new cable. My main worry is the AUX in the car is broken or I have to replace my phone... AGAIN. Can't be the car unit, since it worked for my friend's iPhone. We're going try my phone in his car later with my cable and his cable.
> 
> Unfortunately, the cable will fall out if I keep it where it works. Too lose. I wondering what the difference between this phone and my last phone is, to cause this problem.


You realize what he's going to say to his buddies right?

"My friend had to test his Android phone on my car stereo...my stereo and iPhone didn't like that..."


----------



## TEK112 (Dec 22, 2011)

zer0ed77 said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. I hope all I need is a new cable. My main worry is the AUX in the car is broken or I have to replace my phone... AGAIN. Can't be the car unit, since it worked for my friend's iPhone. We're going try my phone in his car later with my cable and his cable.
> 
> Unfortunately, the cable will fall out if I keep it where it works. Too lose. I wondering what the difference between this phone and my last phone is, to cause this problem.


You should be able to get away with a new cable. If I were you, go to radio shack and grab a couple and try them in front of the store. Tell them you need one that fits and they should let you test them without buying.


----------



## TEK112 (Dec 22, 2011)

RMarkwald said:


> Well someone has to ask...How did you figure that out?


Well... on a dark stormy night, in Philadelphia, on a SEPTA bus, my Sony Discman was being retarded and I couldn't get stereo to come through, but every time I backed out the cable it would come on. The problem was that it kept going back in and cutting out. So I said to myself, self, how the hell to I keep it from going in too deep... that has been an issue most of my life...lol

At the time I wore braces and after some trial and error rigged it up to work. Total MacGyver awesomeness!

edit: Then there was a dragon and a robot, and two unicorns with flamethrowers. I got the girl and killed a serpent.


----------



## zer0ed77 (Jun 27, 2011)

TEK112 said:


> You should be able to get away with a new cable. If I were you, go to radio shack and grab a couple and try them in front of the store. Tell them you need one that fits and they should let you test them without buying.


TEK112, thanks for all your help. After a bit more troubleshooting, I will take your advice.

A bit of an update... I tried the same cable in another car's AUX with my Nexus, and, same issue, although, not quite as bad. Sound from the right side of the vehicle was barely audible. When moving balance all the way to the right, it was not nearly as audible as when moved all the way to the left.


----------



## 101497 (May 28, 2012)

I have a solution, as i also have the same problem, my normal mp3 player works with the AUX but the phone keeps pausing everytime its moved.

Heres the solution a bluetooth reciever to make the car stereo bluetooth enabled.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230805135995&ssPageName=ADME:L:OC:GB:3160

this model gives extra options, i like how it has an auto-shut off.

The nexus must have a loosening 3.5 jack socket from general use. My phones only a couple of months old.


----------



## zer0ed77 (Jun 27, 2011)

Happy to report after additional troubleshooting, the original 3.5mm cable I was using was the culprit. Oddly enough, my friend was able to use it with his iPhone. New cable and all is well now.

Thanks for the help, all!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

I love when people post the resolution.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> I love when people post the resolution.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Agreed, love when people update their post with the solution.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

